# Mingo Feeshun



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that really you holding a nice snook? Great report and pics.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, We love it down here...Let me know next time and i'll meet you'll out there.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish! Veryyyyy nice!! I'm thinking we should have the rally there...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> OMG!  Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish!  Veryyyyy nice!!  I'm thinking we should have the rally there...



I spend my time fishin or polin, no time for self portraits


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > OMG!  Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish!  Veryyyyy nice!!  I'm thinking we should have the rally there...
> 
> 
> 
> I spend my time fishin or polin, no time for self portraits


Mmmm Hmm.... Whatever you say! :


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the invite d-head. 
coming thru town and not calling me= u on the my sh*t list...


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love this pic looks professional


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> > OMG!  Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish!  Veryyyyy nice!!  I'm thinking we should have the rally there...
> 
> 
> 
> I spend my time fishin or polin, no time for self portraits



are you sure Wes didnt catch it for you? How can you hold your rod and the beer and reel in fish?


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like a great trip one I plan to make myself this late winter(end of Feb)........


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > > OMG!  Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish!  Veryyyyy nice!!  I'm thinking we should have the rally there...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Haha, my point exactly! ;D


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Great pics and Report!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > > > OMG!  Curtis... I think that's the first time I've ever seen you holding a fish!  Veryyyyy nice!!  I'm thinking we should have the rally there...
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



[smiley=1-lmao.gif] I've never seen his with a fishing pole in his hand. OBTW, Great pics [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

